# Looking for people who sailed with my father



## Frank85r (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi,

I am currently looking for people who sailed with my dad, Jan Edgar Hermanstad, born on Hitra, Norway, DOB: 24.6.1946. 

He has sailed on following ships: 

Sinbad, 7.1-1962-31.1-1963

Nidarø, 4.3-1963-23.12-1963

Songa, 2.5-1964-23.10-1964 (Star Bay, Star Light, Aegean Light, Light)

Topeka, 19.3-1965-22.10-1964 (Doros, Panomeritis)

Triton, 13.10-1965-5.9.1966 (Aplichau, Ilok)

Viking III, 16.9-1966-5.5-1967 (Terje Vigen, Scandinavia, Fenno Star, Sandefjord, Sagafjord, Gabriel Scott, Red Sar 1)

Viking III, 6.5-1967-3.6-1967

Ailsa, 23.8-1967-9.9-1968 (Pollux, Carina, Mauritius, Bosnia, Sergina, Constanza, Golden Unity, Al Fajr Al Saudi, Al-Fajr Al Saudi IV)

Tautra, 28.11-1968-1.2-1969 (Glomeggen, Jadro)

Tirranna, 21.2-1969-26.9-1969 (Tilos, Saint Bertrand, Hermion)

Hamlet, 22.10-1969-13.5-1971 (Mediolanum, Berge Fister, Irenes Rhapsody)

Ringvard , 24.8-1972-15.5-1973 (Santa Pola, Telfair Trader)

Salta, 21.6-1973-14.8-1973 (Built as Baleares, Salta, Brunstal, Gema, Salta)

Eldrid, 22.10-1975-29.2-1976 (Drid, Ploce, Costas S, Barguzin)

Ringobo, 14.4-1976-18.12-1976 (Jarmina, Sibosix, Bulkravenna, Formentera, Monterey, Bharti)

Senorita , 10.3-1977-30.6-1977 (Beatrice)

Bralanta, 14.7-1977-15.12-1977 (M. Nuri Cerrahoglu, Bavi, Mtide Salvage 1)

Lintind, 13.12-1979-20.1-1980 (Built as Andre, Haviken, Lintin, Eurica, Moro 4, Lama M, Lintin)

I have written alternative shipnames for the same ship behind the origianl ship name. Some my not add up with the time he was on the same ship.

I have a loot of pictures with people i dont know. Also ship photos. Please contact; [email protected]


----------

